# Bouncy Castle: TLS nur clientseitig?



## sasono (12. Mai 2012)

Auf The Legion of the Bouncy Castle Java Cryptography APIs steht: _A lightweight client-side TLS API_. Heißt das, ich kann keinen Server mit Bouncy Castle betreiben?


----------



## HoaX (12. Mai 2012)

Wenns da steht dann is das wohl so...


----------



## sasono (12. Mai 2012)

Wie kommt das? Ein TLS-Server muss doch nicht sehr viel mehr leisten als ein Client?

Gibt es denn vergleichbare Alternativen zu Bounty Castle, die beides bieten (Client- und Server-seitig)?


----------



## HoaX (12. Mai 2012)

Wenn du der Meinung bist, dann kannst du das ja mal schnell implementieren.


----------



## Gast2 (14. Mai 2012)

Ich habe das meistens so geregelt:

Apache -> Tomcat -> MyServer App 

Und lasse den Apache das Server SSL verwalten.


----------

